# Dead Guppy (female)



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

In my 125 gallon I had 3 female guppies and 4 males. I'd taken some of the males (three) and placed them into my 10 gallon. They weren't fighting... much, but I decided to place a female in with them. She gave birth like 1-2 days after being put in with the males. I was able to get seven of the fry and I put them in a mesh divider. I've been feeding them cyclops and crushed flakes and they're growing well.

The other day the female was acting weird and hovering in a corner. Her anus was bulging oddly and later it looked like she excreciated some kind of dark goo in the corner (on my co2 system, actually). I thought she was giving birth again. This morning she was floating, dead.

Anyone know what could have happened?


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

*hi, i'm back!*

hi, i'm back!
1 pregnant guppy with 3 male guppies is certainly not a good idea. IMO the female should be alone when she is about to give birth and will stay alone for 1-2 days after giving birth to recover. I can’t imagine how stressful for her being harassed with 3 males during giving birth. Sorry for your loss!

ronn
my artworks


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

yep I agree with the other 2. Your female was probably very stressed, and that, or something else could have caused her to have birthing complications. I'm sorry. Let this be a lesson. :sad:


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

If that dark gooey object you described, if red or orange-ish-pink-ish red was normal..im not sure what its called for sure but its just the sack that the babies formed in. as for her dying, that happens everyonce in a while. Most likely from harassment form the males, considdering how stressful it is to give birth (happy to say i'm just guessing on that one!) or it may have been a complication. Either way dont worry about it because in a few short months, if you treat them right, you will have a handful of new guppies and before you know it they will have babies! good luck with they young'ns!
-Matt


----------

